# CA Burn Site Map



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Well it's raining pretty hard here in the Redding area so I hope it will extend the season for a while! I got my mushroom permit today for the USFS land up around the McCloud Mushroom Festival area and surrounding forests for this weekend.
I thought some of you may like this address for the CA Burn Site Map which is interactive and shows all wild fires from the previous year, along with incident info, access roads, etc.
It may help make some of your Morel hunts more successful! Good Luck and Happy Shroomin'.....(address follows) https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...&ll=40.46133358281642,-121.97527735348973&z=8


----------



## STEVE DEL VILLAR (Jul 26, 2018)

jdaniels313 said:


> Well it's raining pretty hard here in the Redding area so I hope it will extend the season for a while! I got my mushroom permit today for the USFS land up around the McCloud Mushroom Festival area and surrounding forests for this weekend.
> I thought some of you may like this address for the CA Burn Site Map which is interactive and shows all wild fires from the previous year, along with incident info, access roads, etc.
> It may help make some of your Morel hunts more successful! Good Luck and Happy Shroomin'.....(address follows) https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=13HU4FS1pD-q8a4A4m2_n1YNoQc7Ua02p&ll=40.46133358281642,-121.97527735348973&z=8


Just got turned on to the idea of hunting for morels. I had moved to the bay area in 2015 after having lived in the Midwest for the last 27 years. I figured it would be so much easier joining a morel hunting group had I still been living over there, but I just might be wrong. Is there a morel hunting group that I could join here in the Bay Area; and if so, how do I contact them, and when? I'd appreciate all the input. Thank you!!!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

STEVE DEL VILLAR said:


> Just got turned on to the idea of hunting for morels. I had moved to the bay area in 2015 after having lived in the Midwest for the last 27 years. I figured it would be so much easier joining a morel hunting group had I still been living over there, but I just might be wrong. Is there a morel hunting group that I could join here in the Bay Area; and if so, how do I contact them, and when? I'd appreciate all the input. Thank you!!!


Hey Steve,
I know this is a late reply but I thought I'd give it a shot. The only group that I'm personally aware of is the Mycological Society Of San Francisco. Their web address is: www.mssf.org. I know that they do have field trips and such but I'm not personally involved with them. I'm in far northern CA up near the Oregon border. I hope this helps! Happy Shroomin'...... Jay


----------

